
Ask HN: Weird Interview Situation - job_int_temp
I&#x27;m a recent master&#x27;s student CS graduate from a top 30 University in the states.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking for jobs and had an interview with a well known company that is dying. The interview consisted of 40 minutes of talking to me on the phone and didn&#x27;t have any technical questions.<p>I thought this was going to be a first round of interviews, but they made me a very lucrative offer a week or so after the interview. They didn&#x27;t offer to fly me out for a second round of interviews, and only spent 3 minutes on my website for my portfolio (I used Google analytics).<p>Should I be worried about the position? Something just doesn&#x27;t &quot;feel right&quot; about the whole interview process. Even in googling the company, people have said that they have been flown out for in person interviews. It just seems very strange why they would want me and pay so much without asking technical questions. They didn&#x27;t ask about much on my resume either, meaning I could have made about 75% of my resume up...
======
philippz
Perhaps this hiring process is the reason they are dying now. Kidding..

There might be many reasons. Perhaps you've been the best fit after a series
of interview and they are in badly need of filling out the position.

If you are not sure about the offer, make list of all the questions you can
come up with and ask them. Definitely go into dialog with them.

